# شريط ترانيم للآطفال ( مزاميرو )



## Coptic MarMar (5 فبراير 2008)

شريط ( مزميرو ) لينكات مباشرة


أ ب ت ث:

http://www.4shared.com/file/19693597/885905bb/___.html

أبارك الرب :

http://www.4shared.com/file/19693717.../__online.html

احلى اسم : 

http://www.4shared.com/file/19693920.../__online.html

اسبح الرب:

http://www.4shared.com/file/19694565.../__online.html

ربى يسوع:

http://www.4shared.com/file/19696305.../__online.html

زى الوردة :

http://www.4shared.com/file/19696520.../__online.html

عندى حكاية :

http://www.4shared.com/file/19696881.../__online.html

كتابنا المقدس: 

http://www.4shared.com/file/19697199.../__online.html

هافضل اسبح :

http://www.4shared.com/file/19697479.../__online.html

انا جاى اسبح :

http://www.4shared.com/file/19695147...___online.html

انا م :

http://www.4shared.com/file/19695469.../__online.html

انا فرحان :

http://www.4shared.com/file/19695293.../__online.html

هاتكلم عن صفات :

http://www.4shared.com/file/19697934/6dc7d2b8/___.html

باحب يسوع :

http://www.4shared.com/file/19695977.../__online.html

اهتفوا صفقوا :

http://www.4shared.com/file/19695718.../__online.html

ان اعترفنا :

http://www.4shared.com/file/19694926.../__online.html​​


----------



## ginajoojoo (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط ترانيم للآطفال ( مزميرو )*

ميرسى يا مرمورة على الشريط الجميل ده....بس للاسف مفيش غير اول ترنيمة بس اللى شغالة :smil13:

على العموم دا كليب لترنيمة عندى حكاية
http://youtube.com/watch?v=qHQqsawYLxU​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (19 أبريل 2009)

*++++ شكرا ليكى  وربنا يعوضك ++++
*​


----------



## kalimooo (21 أبريل 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا مارو

ربنا يباركك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (21 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى يا مرمر​


----------



## amad_almalk (24 أبريل 2009)

ترنيمه رائعه

مرسيىىىىىىى علي الترنيمه

ربنا يبارك حياتك ومحبتك​


----------



## اني بل (30 أبريل 2009)

ممنونة على الشريط....


----------

